# bypassing the engine brake system question.



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if its possible to jumper the engine braking system? I have a flashing 2 wheel 4 wheel light and according to the book it says its the engine braking system as a possibility and it looks like i lost a little spring thats attached to the brake, theres 2 springs on the brake and i lost the small little one on a ride yesterday, it fell off inside the converter cover and got chewed up, I'm really starting to get tired off this bike, its non stop break downs. I ride with lots of guys and 2 of us have brutes and were always the ones with issues. Now that this spring is missing my bike is in some sort of limp mode, the belt light isn't flashing but after the spring piece fell off it won't reach over 25 m/hr.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How to bypass the KEBC. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1995


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

have you done a belt reset?


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

ya, i did the belt reset, and the 2w 4 w light doesn't come on until you rev the rpm's up a bit and get up to about 20 m/hr then the 2w 4w starts to flash and i have no power, it spudders like its in limp mode.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It sounds like it's tripping the switch at higher rpm's. The belt switch can be bypassed by unplugging it and putting a jumper in the main harness at the belt switch plug.

Search for belt adjustment.


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks IBbruin I'll try that tonight when i get home, hopefully i can get this problem licked by thurs night so i can ride this weekend.


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

KAWASAKI BRUTE FORCE ATV 650 750 ENGINE BRAKE / KEBC ACTUATOR BYPASS | eBay

got this from ebay and it worked like a champ


----------

